# amplificador a partir de un equipo de musica



## SuRe_boltxevike (Ago 14, 2006)

hola!!

soy nuevo, y bueno mas o menos me presento, me llamo fernando, tengo 17 años y vivo en madrid

la cosa es que me hice hace poco a partir de un amplificador roto una pantalla con unos altavoces de 10''. la cosa es que me quisiera hacer ahora una etapa de potencia, un cabezal como si dijeramos

tengo (para los que mas o menos sepan de guitarra) un multiefectos, de lo que saco las distorsiones, por lo que lo unico que me hjaria falta seria algo para controlar el volumen, y si acaso con un ecualizado de graves medios y agudos, pero eso como que me da un poco igual, ya que tambien lo puedo controlar desde fuera

buien, mi pregunta era si se pueden sacar los componentes necesarios para eso de un equipo de musica (no, no estoy loco, lo que pasa es que al equipo de musica se le rompio el lector de cds, de vinilos, y solo funciona la radio, por lo que esta desahuciado)

lo habri para ver como era y localice el circuito que aumenta la señal (es asi? no estoy muy seguro de esto) pero me gustaria que me dijeran que conexiones tengo que hacer para que funcione bien


si esta solucion no es viable a ver si hubiese algo parecido, sin gastarme mucho dinero.

muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## l88_782 (Ago 14, 2006)

hola!!
yo no se mucho sobre esto estoy estudiando electronica y lo unico que tenes que hecre3 es poner on potenciometro log en paralelo a la salida para el bolumen 100K. y pora el control de tonos no te quiero mentir hasique te recomiendo que lobusques pero creo que es uno lineal de 10K lo que no me acuerdo como va canectado (ademas llaba un par de capacitore), la funcion de este es dejar poasar lo bajos o mandarlos a tierra, al = que el de volumen,el de volumen tiene que ser logaritmico por que haci finciona el oido, en cambio el de tono es lineal para tener un major control.Te lo digo pòr que ya hice un por de efectos de guitarra. En este foro podes encontrar un tema que cree yo donde hay varios circuitos de electronica (link), por la duda esa que me queda te recomiendo que te fijes en "el rincon del guitarrista"
hay encontraras articulos muy completos sobre el tema.

salu2.


----------

